# Mortons quick tender subistitute



## bentley (Nov 11, 2015)

I have come across several interesting recipes that call for Morton's quick tender and I would like to find a substitute for it.  I understand the differences between all the cures that isn't and issue. Does someone have a recipe to make a substitute?   I may have missed it somewhere here there's so much information on cures. Thanks


----------



## donr (Nov 11, 2015)

I know the ingredients are sodium nitrite, sodium nitrate, salt & sugar.  I do not know the ratios.

For me to get the sodium nitrate, I would have had to order it.  So I just ordered the Tenderquick.


----------



## bentley (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks donr I have all the ingredients but don't know if its possible to make a substitute.  Probably easier to find a different recipe.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2015)

Bentley said:


> I have come across several interesting recipes that call for Morton's quick tender and I would like to find a substitute for it.  I understand the differences between all the cures that isn't and issue. Does someone have a recipe to make a substitute?   I may have missed it somewhere here there's so much information on cures. Thanks




Bentley, morning....   Below is a supplier for many cures...  
If you should decide to make your own mix, I recommend Cure #1 / Prague Powder and add your own seasonings, sugars etc...  it's easy to do...   You will need electronic scales to make them...   

https://www.spokanespice.com/categorylist.php?secid=69

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## bentley (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks DaveOmak I do have the scale and many ingredients already. I don't believe its necessary to buy name products ie: Morton tender. I am no chemist just a follower when it comes to recipes. I make cure by following the advise of many learned members here.  I just though there would be someone here that cracked Morton's secret recipe.


----------



## bentley (Nov 17, 2015)

I can across this in my research for a substitute for Morton Tender Quick. It's authored by Habanero Smoker.  It can also be called an alternative as it doesn't have the same ingredients as MTQ.

*Basic Dry Cure:*

*1 pound/450 grams pickling salt
8 ounces/225 grams granulated sugar
2.4 ounces/68 grams pink salt (InstaCure #1; or DQ Powder; or Prague Powder #1; or Cure #1; or TCM)
_Makes about 3 1/2 cups_
*Directions:*

Combine all ingredients and mix well. It is important to mix this thoroughly to ensure that the pink salt and other ingredients are equally distributed.
I used a stand mixer with a paddle attachment (do not use the whisk). I mixed the ingredients at speed #2 for two minutes. Scraped the sides and mixed for two more minutes.

The proper usage is 1 tablespoon per pound. The same as Morton Tender Quick.
 
Store in an air tight container away from sunlight, and it will last indefinitely.
If hard lumps form during storage discard and make a new batch. If the lumps fall apart easily with a little pressure the cure is still good to use.

To use the Basic Cure Mix as part of your favorite curing recipes, measure out the amount per pound that your need, then you can add your additional seasonings such as additional sugar, garlic, onions and/or herbs (do not add additional salt).


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 17, 2015)

Bentley said:


> I can across this in my research for a substitute for Morton Tender Quick. It's authored by Habanero Smoker.  It can also be called an alternative as it doesn't have the same ingredients as MTQ.
> 
> *Basic Dry Cure:*
> 
> ...


If you use just cure #1 you aren't getting the sodium nitrate that is in TQ (unless I am missing something) which would result in it not working the same as TQ.


----------



## bentley (Nov 17, 2015)

bmaddox you are 100% correct. If you need that added nitrate and propylene glycol in your product by all means continue using MTQ. For me the added nitrate isn't needed unless I was curing long term. For long term I would use cure #2 instead of MTQ. For me the MTQ is difficult to get and expensive with shipping charges. I can make this substitute for a fraction of the cost. It's a matter of preference and what you feel safe using.  Bentley


----------

